
Call for Ideas to Raise the Savings Rate - robg
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/30/call-for-ideas-to-raise-the-savings-rate/?hp
======
hga
The only one that should win is "a government policy", specifically raising
real interest rates. Note that a strong deflation (which we just might be in)
can have a significant real interest rate with a nominal rate of 0%.

